# Dr. Gary's Best Breed



## Squeeji (Feb 17, 2012)

Alright, so I've looked high and low and haven't seen really much of anything on this dog food. But it's sort of a big deal around where I live and comes highly recommended. This is what I know about it: It's made through Ohio Pet which is the same place Annamaet and Dr. Tim's is made, but its much cheaper from what what I've seen (I can also walk a block down the street to pick it up, which is why I'm curious). The reviews on the most of the review sites are non-existent or all over the place with no real explanation why. And apparently its Whole Dog Journal Approved.

Other than that, this food is sort of a mystery to me, like I said, going forum spelunking hasn't given me much info, but so far the dog is doing good on it, I just want to see what your opinions are or if you'd heard anything about the food.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmm This is the first time I've seen this food. To my eye, it looks average. Not something I would feed because I don't like barley (it's a glutenous grain and it also makes my dogs, er, toot!) and I don't like brewer's dried yeast. That stuff will make my dogs scratch their hair out and itch like mad. That said, I have these opinions because I've tried tons of foods and make note of any symptoms of intolerance that I see. 

But, if your dog does ok on it, it's an ok food from what I can see.


----------



## Squeeji (Feb 17, 2012)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Hmm This is the first time I've seen this food. To my eye, it looks average. Not something I would feed because I don't like barley (it's a glutenous grain and it also makes my dogs, er, toot!) and I don't like brewer's dried yeast. That stuff will make my dogs scratch their hair out and itch like mad. That said, I have these opinions because I've tried tons of foods and make note of any symptoms of intolerance that I see.
> 
> But, if your dog does ok on it, it's an ok food from what I can see.


Yeah I mean I'm always curious about better foods, but if it doesn't have at least a high fat content 18+% My dog looks like I'm starving him. So it leaves a lot of the 'best' options out for me. He's done well on Victor as well, but its such a pain in the butt to get it I mean I can order it online, but I really hate that too. I'd much rather support local businesses. But other than the feed store, we have a Petco...and most foods there are low fat/protein or from companies I wouldn't go for. 

Also for added difficulty for finding food, my dog does TERRIBLE on any food with potatoes and peas, its either yeast city or loose stools every which way or up, which usually leaves grainfree off the table. Yet if there's yeast in the food, the yeast doesn't bother him a bit. This is just a strange, strange dog.


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

Squeeji, we will be offering a 35%/20% Performance/Puppy food. You should be able to buy it in about 4-5 weeks. It has 93% of the stated protein from animal sources such as chicken, fish & egg and is great for hard-keepers. No peas, pea protein or vegetable oils.

*Chicken & Ancestral Grain Recipe
http://usa.farmina.com/?q=content/product/chicken-ancestral-grain-recipe-0 

Carnivore-Centric, Complete Dog Food for Puppies & All Life Stages*

Product Highlights:

•	35% Protein, 20% Fat, Industry Leading 93% Animal Protein Content 
•	60% Low-Ash Animal Ingredients, 20% Organic Low-Glycemic Grains & 20% Fruits & Vegetables
•	Perfect for All Breeds of Puppies and Adult Dogs, Especially Adults Needing a Performance Formula
•	Generous Amounts of Fresh Italian Chicken and Fresh Scandinavian Herring, High Quality Whole Egg for Balance
•	Organic Italian Spelt & Italian Oats, Meaningful Levels of Fruit Extracts & Nutrients
•	Naturally Preserved
•	Very Low Carbohydrate Content
•	Superior Vacuum Infusion Production Technology
•	No Plant Oils or Concentrated Vegetable Proteins like Canola Oil or Pea Protein
•	Low Fiber & High Digestibility, Exceptional Palatability
•	Industry Leading “Long Life Vitamin” Liquid System
•	All Farmina Products are Developed and Produced in Our State-Of-The-Art Facilities
•	Uncompromising Italian Food Ingredient and Manufacturing Safety Standards
•	Healthy Levels of Calcium & Phosphorous
•	Cold-Water Marine Omega 3 Fatty Acids
•	High Levels of Natural Glucosamine & Chondroitin
•	100% European Ingredient Sourcing, Strictest EU Standards for Pet Food Ingredients Far Exceeding US Standards
•	Two Years of Safety Testing in Partnership With a Prominent Medical University
•	Second Generation, Family-Owned Company, Leading High Protein Foods in Europe

Ingredients:
Deboned chicken, dehydrated chicken (source of glucosamine & chondroitin sulfate), whole spelt, whole oats, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), dehydrated egg product, herring (source of glucosamine & chondroitin sulfate), dehydrated herring (source of glucosamine & chondroitin sulfate), ocean fish protein concentrate, dried beet pulp, herring & salmon oil blend (preserved with mixed tocopherols), dried carrots, sun-cured alfalfa meal, chicory root extract, fructooligosaccharide, yeast extract (source of mannan-oligosaccharides), dehydrated pomegranate, dehydrated apple, dehydrated spinach, psyllium seed husk, dehydrated blackcurrant berry, dehydrated sweet orange, dehydrated blueberry, salt, brewers dried yeast, turmeric, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, ascorbic acid, niacin, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, biotin, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, choline chloride, beta-carotene, zinc proteinate, manganese proteinate, iron proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium yeast, DL-methionine, taurine, L-carnitine, aloe vera gel concentrate, green tea extract, rosemary extract. 

Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein (min): 35.00%; Crude Fat (min): 20.00%; Crude Fiber (max): 1.70%; Moisture (max): 8.00%; Ash (max): 7.30%; Calcium (min): 1.30%; Phosphorus (min): 0.95%; Omega-6 Fatty Acids* (min): 3.40%; Omega-3 Fatty Acids* (min): 0.90%; Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA*) (min): 0.50%; Eicosapentaenoic Acid (EPA*) (min): 0.30%; Glucosamine* (min): 900mg/kg; Chondroitin Sulfate* (min): 600/kg. *Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles. Farmina N&D Chicken & Ancestral Grain Recipe for Puppies is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for all life stages. Calorie Content ME (calculated): 3923kcal/kg; 412kcal/Cup; One standard Cup equals = 105gm; Supplemental Information: Percentage of Protein from Animal Sources: 93%; Calories ME from: Protein: 31%; Fats: 43%; All Other Ingredients: 26%.


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Hate to say Momentum has 94% of it's protein being animal sourced so you will be in 2nd place in the industry. 2nd isn't all that bad


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

dr tim said:


> Hate to say Momentum has 94% of it's protein being animal sourced so you will be in 2nd place in the industry. 2nd isn't all that bad


That was the 35% protein food. Our 37% protein GF foods are 95% and our 42% protein GF foods are 96% - 97%, stated as 96%.

Grain-Free Wild Boar Recipe | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.

Grain-Free Chicken Recipe - Small-Medium Breed Puppies | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

FarminaND said:


> That was the 35% protein food. Our 37% protein GF foods are 95% and our 42% protein GF foods are 96% - 97%, stated as 96%.
> 
> Grain-Free Wild Boar Recipe | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.
> 
> Grain-Free Chicken Recipe - Small-Medium Breed Puppies | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.


LOL! You guys are funny! One could honestly ask is there even a clinical difference and what is he actual benefit you are both promoting? No need to answer since the answer is obvious. marketing.


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Hats off to our marketing, it appears! I will be content with second place.


----------



## apriliamille (Aug 28, 2013)

im curious how much dog food that comes from the land of ferrari, ducati and aprilia (gosh that is such a cool name :biggrin1 will cost state side...


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

apriliamille said:


> im curious how much dog food that comes from the land of ferrari, ducati and aprilia (gosh that is such a cool name :biggrin1 will cost state side...


Very similar to other foods in the stores now. The Wild Boar formula will be a bit more but the chicken and fish formulas have good price points. The 30/18 food should retail for about $45.


----------



## Squeeji (Feb 17, 2012)

I feel like this thread went completely off the tracks. Which is fine, since I have two lovely professional-types attention. I'm very familiar with Dr. Tim's dog food, I grew up in Minnesota and am used to it being fed to sled dogs around those parts. Farmina- I've heard about it from my friends over the pond. Though it hasn't come over here yet.

My only issue I haven't tried either so far, is simply because there's no 'easily' way to try them out, like whether or not I should use Pursuit or Momentum...that sorta thing. Any suggestions folks? I know I ask for suggestions all the time, but I haven't yet found something I can get with any regularity and/or works with the hardest keeping Boston Terrier that apparently anyone has ever seen.


----------



## apriliamille (Aug 28, 2013)

ive emailed tim with what i have and what i plan to do, he answered back rather quickly and actually had a several email conversation with me. i know what my pup needs in the upcoming months. email him what you have and what you planning to do and im sure he will give you some thoughts on which to use


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Please email me if you have any questions at [email protected]. We also have twice weekly ask the Vet on our Facebook page for any health, pet, etc., questions.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

I stopped in my local feed store the other day and they gave me a 4 pound bag of Dr Gary's gf as a sample.

Grain Free Chicken with Fruits & Veg.

I don't know much about the food but thought that was very generous


----------

